# Mit Boot auf den Rhein



## hippi885 (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo.

Bin am überlegen ob mir mir ein Boot für den Rhein zulegen soll.
Zu allererst einmal, ich besitze keinen Bootsschein ?
Darf man bis ......x Ps ein Boot ohne Schein führen ?
Reicht diese PS Zahl für den Rhein aus ?

Bin über jeden Tipp Dankbar.


Gruß Dennis


----------



## Aquarienfisch (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Du darfst auf dem Rhein bis 5 PS ohne Führerschein fahren..
Kommt auf das Boot an.. ich sage mal generell geht dass aber damit wirst du kein Rennen gewinnen...
Achja der Führerschein kostet nicht die Welt und ist ruck zuck gemacht


----------



## hippi885 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Also dürfte ich damit gegen die Strömung ankommen ?
Okay, hatte da so meine Zweifel.
Ja mir fehlt momentan die Zeit, und da grad ein bisschen Geld über ist,
kam mir der Geistesblitz wieso nicht ein Boot 

Danke schon einmal für die Antwort


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Der zeitliche Aufwand für'n Schein hält sich sehr in Grenzen. 

Einmal investieren und du hast Ruhe.


----------



## simmi321 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ich will hier keine Gerüchte verbreiten aber schätze das ab 3,6m bootsläbge Schluss ist . Sollte auch kein stahlverdränger sein , also am besten ein boot das leicht ist und gleiter.


----------



## huawei71 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Moin...
du wirst spätestens nach 8 Wochen keinen Spaß mehr daran haben.Je nach Bootsgröße auf dem Rhein min. 4m+(eigene Meinung und Erfahrung) wirst du dich und den Motor nur unnötig
quälen.

Bootsgewicht,Anker,Paddel,Tank..Angelzeug,du selbst noch..der Motor wird dann evtl nur unter Vollgas laufen.

Wenn du der Meinung bist dasw reicht dir und du möchtest nur Tuckern...am Anfang ja....aber nach ein paar Wochen oder Monaten#q

Mach den Lappen..ca.250-300 Euro...die paar Wochen!!
Du bist dann viel Flexibler und wirst auch mehr Spaß haben#6


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Moinsen,


ich hatte bzgl. der Motorisierung auch mal nach einem 5PS'ler geschielt - finde ich aber für den Rhein (Hauptstrom) zu wenig. 10 oder besser 15PS am "normalen" Boot sollten es schon sein... vorallem hat man Reserven falls mal was ist! 


Ob ein Gleiter (haben wir auch) ebenfalls für den Rhein die besser Wahl wäre bezweifel ich. Wir haben nen Gleiter und finde den auf den Wellen unangenehm. Dafür liegt das teil im ruhigen Wasser sehr kippsicher!


----------



## xxstxr70 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Hi,
wie FR33 richtig anmerkt, unter 15 PS machts keinen Sinn. Zum Thema Gleiter oder Vergränger. Wir haben am Steg einen 5 m Nachen mit 30PS AB. Der läuft Rumpfgeschwindikeit 12KM/H. Zu Berg fahrend mit einer Gegenströmung von 5-9 KM/H. Nun kann man mal rechnen wie lange ich von Ginnsheim bis Kornsand brauchen werde. Wird hin und zurück nen netter Tagesausflug.

Kauf dir einen mind. 4,5m langen Gleiter mit nem 30PS Motor. Damit wirst du richtig spass haben und auch ohne Probleme weitere Strecken mit Freude zurücklegen.

Und richtig Spass machts wenn Du am Heck nen AB mir 3Liter 6 Zylinder am werkeln hast.:k


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Vor ein paar Wochen ist jmd mit nem Motörchen an uns vorbei getuckert... dr klang wie ein Jagdflieger-Kolbenmotor im Standgas.... als der dann in gefühlten 1km entfernung aufdrehte war das schon heftig.... war halt ein richtiges Speedboot...  


Zum Angeln eher ungeeignet ^^


Mal was anderes - bevor man überhaupt ans eigene Boot + Motor und Führerschein denkt, sollte man erstmal schauen, wo man nen bezahlbaren Liegeplatz bekommt. Jedesmal slippen wäre mir zu blöd....


----------



## WalKo (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Begreife die Ratschläge nicht. Hat doch geschrieben das er keinen Schein hat.
Auf dem Rhein gelten meines wissens nach immer noch führerscheinfrei bis 5ps.
Mit 5ps läuft ein kleines Schlauchboot mit 1 Person ca. 20km/h.
Wenn das wo du auf den Rhein willst nicht reicht,  dan solltest das bleiben lassen oder überlegen ob schein und der haufen Geld den die Ratschläge hier kosten für dich sinnfoll ist.
Der Rhein ist nicht überall gleich. Da wo ich ab und zu unterwegs bin ist er aufgestaut und hat eine fliessgeschwindigkeit von 4km/h.


Gruss
Waldemar


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Hallo Waldemar,


fand die Ratschläge eig. ok. Denn jeder der den Rhein kennt - weiss das 5PS ne Lachnummer sind und das absolut mindeste ist, was man da haben sollte. In ganz geringem Abstand vom Ufer und mit schneckentempo kommt man wieder in den sicheren Hafen zurück


----------



## hippi885 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Habt mich überredet. Werde den Schein machen. 

Danke für die Tipps.

Gleiter Pi Pa Po was ihr mir da erzählt, ich hab keine Ahnung vom Boot. :vik:

Vllt ein paar Vorschläge, Boots/Motor Kombination.
Sollte den Preis von 5000€ nicht drastisch übersteigen.

Danke


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Schein, 30PS + das Mindeste bei uns am Rhein!


----------



## Fr33 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Für 5.000 € wird's auf den Gebrauchtmarkt sicher alles geben.... ne Automatikweste sollte aber ebenfalls im Budget sein  Sicher ist sicher....

 Überleg dir aber WO das Boot liegen soll und wo du es überwintern kannst.....


----------



## hippi885 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Überwintert werden solls in der Firma. Kann es dort in einer Halle hinstellen. 
Liegeplatz muss ich mich erstmal schlau machen.
Erstmal muss nun der Schein her


----------



## huawei71 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*



WalKo schrieb:


> Begreife die Ratschläge nicht. Hat doch geschrieben das er keinen Schein hat.
> Auf dem Rhein gelten meines wissens nach immer noch führerscheinfrei bis 5ps.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Wie gesagt kommt auf die Bereiche des Rhein an. Aber da man in die Altarme eig eh nicht mit Motor rein darf (Ausnahmen ?!) bleiben eig nur die Bereiche die von der Schifffahrt verwendet werden.




Wenn ich sehe was die 6m Angelnachen als Stahl teis für Kopper an Motoren hinten drann haben (35PS) wären 5PS echt Grenzwertig...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Für 5.000 € wird's auf den Gebrauchtmarkt sicher alles geben....



Boot - Motor - Trailer .... du weißt scheinbar nicht was ein Motor >10PS schon kostet.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Alles ne Frage was er will....


solls ein gebrauchter 15PSler sein.... ggf dazu ein alter Nachen oder was aus GFK... oder gar ein Schlauchboot? Trailer kann man u.a mieten.... zwar schön wenn man nen eigenen hat - aber für 2 Transporte im Jahr kann man das ding ggf leihen 


Was ein 30PSler kostet ist mir bewusst - war im "Preis" auch nicht einkalkuliert.


----------



## huawei71 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Also für diesen Preis bekommt man doch schon wirklich gute gebrauchte Gespanne.
Bei Neukauf reicht das gerade mal für nen Motor.

Und wenn man selbst keine Ahnung hat, jemand mit Ahnung dabei haben.Es gibt viele schwarze schaafe!!


----------



## simmi321 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

So ist es vorgestern ging ein 2006er QuickSilver 500SF für 1500€ bei Ebay weg , 15-25 ps'er gebraucht 1500-1800€ dann bleibt noch genug für Trailer und Zubehör!


----------



## Hagibär (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ich habe kürzlich auch meine Boots Führerscheine gemacht. See, Binnen und Pyroschein.

Theorie komplett online bei http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/
Praxis in Wiesbaden bei einer Bootsschule

Summe etwa 400€ (3 Scheine)

Wer jetzt meckert:
Wenn ich mir die anderen Schüler, deren Wissen und die durchfallquote von fast 50% angesehen habe war und bin ich doch sehr froh das ganze nicht in einem Schnellkurs oder ähnlichem gemacht zu haben.

Hintergrundwissen 1A

Eins noch vorweg. Lernen musst du schon. Der Fragenkatalog ist seit 2012 etwa so viel wie beim Auto Führerschein und auf dem Wasser hat man kaum Vorkenntnisse. Leicht ist es nicht, mit etwas pauken aber locker Schaffbar

PS: Nein ich habe keinen Vertrag oder Geldwerten Vorteil durch diese Empfehlung an http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/



Schau mal rein


----------



## hippi885 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Werde mich zum Thema Boot man von einem Fachmann beraten lassen.
Denke für 5000€ werd ich schon was vernünftiges bekommen.

Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## RonsWorld (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*



Hagibär schrieb:


> Ich habe kürzlich auch meine Boots Führerscheine gemacht. See, Binnen und Pyroschein.
> 
> Theorie komplett online bei http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/
> Praxis in Wiesbaden bei einer Bootsschule
> ...



Da ich auch bald in Wiesbaden wohne würde mich interessieren wo du die Praxis gemacht hast.

Vlt. ne TelNr. oder EMail.

Wie viele Stunden/Tage braucht man denn für die Praxis und wie flexibel sind die mit den Fahrstunden (nur am WE etc.?!)?


----------



## Hagibär (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Da ich auch bald in Wiesbaden wohne würde mich interessieren wo du die Praxis gemacht hast.
> 
> Vlt. ne TelNr. oder EMail.
> 
> Wie viele Stunden/Tage braucht man denn für die Praxis und wie flexibel sind die mit den Fahrstunden (nur am WE etc.?!)?




Ich war dort: http://www.segel-center-frankfurt.de/startseite/
War nicht unbedingt günstig, ich meine 60€ die Fahrstunde aber wirklich gut. Ich war bei der Petra (einfach mal anrufen und nach der Petra fragen ) und Sie hat mich wirklich super vorbereitet.
Praxis ist nicht wirklich schwierig wenn du dich nicht doof anstellst.
Ich hatte 2 Stunden an einem Tag und das wars, danach war dann Prüfung. Bei der Praxis sind jedoch 6 von 12 durchgefallen. 3 schon bei den Knoten. Binnen Praxis ist relativ locker, bei See musst du noch paar Sachen mehr machen und viele Fragen beantworten.

/edit:
Sind sehr flexibel, ich hatte meine Fahrstunden Sonntags (wegen der Arbeit)


----------



## WalKo (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ich habe damals vor über 10 Jahren alle Scheine zusammen gemacht. 
See, Bodenseeschiffferpatent und habe auf Antrag den Binnen dazu bekommen. Hat mich alles zusammen ca.650€ gekostet. 
Man wird nicht jünger, und sollange das Hirn noch gut funktioniert würde ich alle machen. 
War aber sehr sehr viel Lernerei. Habe aber auch aus Angst durchzufallen übertrieben und bei der Prüfung absolut alles gewusst.

Gruss
Waldemar


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ich befahre den gleichen Abschnitt wie der TE es vorhat.

Mit 5000€ Budget bekommt man schon ein ausreichendes Boot für den Rhein.
Ein Trailer dazu wird schon schwierig bei dem Budget.

Meiner Meinung nach wichtig: V-Kieler, mind. 4.20m mit Steuerstand und 20-25PS/Viertakter.
Das sind die Eckdaten von meinem Boot und ich habe Spaß damit. 
40km/h sind alleine bei Talfahrt möglich, zu zweit sind es immerhin noch 35km/h.
Wichtig ist die "Rumpfgeschwindigkeit", diese sollte zumindestens schonmal gehört haben denn sonst kauft man sich die Einzelkomponenten, der Kahn kommt nicht aus dem Wasser und man wundert sich.

Zum Material: Aluminium ist gut & Pflegeleicht, leider teuer, ergo tut es ein GFK - Rumpf vollkommen. Hier kann man auch kleine Reparaturen selbst erledigen.
Wegen eines Liegplatzes kannst du mich mal anschreiben, vllt. ist bei uns noch was frei, ebenso wenn du dir mein Boot mal ansehen möchtest.


----------



## Kevinho1909 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Hey Jungens!

 Habe auch mal eine ganz dumme Frage.
 Wieso darf man am Rhein nur mit 5PS Führerscheinlos fahren?
 Gilt dort nicht das neue Gesetz mit den 15PS ohne Schein? 
 Danke für eure Antwort!

 Petri,
 Kevin!


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Weil der Rhein zu einer internationalen Wasserstraße zählt die mehrere Länder tangiert.... und da greift die neue Regelung nicht.

Bodensee ist auch nach wie vor ausgenommen, da dort D, CH und AT angrenzen....

Elbe bzw. Hamburger Hafen ist auch nur bis 5PS.... ist aber der einzige Bereich, den ich verstehen kann, denn da kreuzen eben ein paar größere Containerschiffe deinen Weg....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2014)

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann: im Fall der 15PS Regelung führt unser Staat "internationale Verträge und Bestimmungen als Grund an - aber warum darf dann der Holländer andere PS Zahlen   Fuhrerscheinfrei auf dem Rhein fahren als wir??


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ich musste gestern nur mal in 2-3 Bootsforen quer lesen und über diese Ausnahme regt sich jeder auf. Theoretisch könnte ich auf einem stillen Binnengewässer mit 15PS durch die Gegend brettern - auf dem Rhein, wo 15PS eig schon fast die Untergrenze darstellt - brauch ich den FS, der all in wieder mit  300€ zu buche schlägt.....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ja, so sehe ich das auch... Ich habe 25PS am Boot und das ist manchmal schon recht knapp.
Klar kann ich damit je nach Verhältnis 40km/h fahren, ich hatte aber schon richtig Probleme als ich hinter einem Schubverband her gefahren bin um einen entgegenkommenden Verband abzuwarten.
Trotz Vollgas und Gegenlenken hat es mich um einige Meter versetzt und an einen Verband regelrecht herangesaugt.
Mit 5PS wäre das schlimm ausgegangen...

Wenn ich aber so einen bekloppten Heini mit 15PS an einem 2,50m Schlauchboot auf dem Moselstausee oder auf der Lahn rumheizen sehe wird mir schlecht...


----------



## Daniel1983 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Würde ja auch liebend gerne den Schein machen und auf 15 PS verzichten, bin sogar gewillt ihn zu machen!!!!! nur..... meine Rot/Grün-Schwäche macht mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. August 2014)

Hast du schon versucht den Test für den Bootsführerschein anzulegen?
Bei mir war es ein Gespräch mit dem Arzt, mehr nicht...


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Bei mir wurde ein kompletter Farbtest gemacht bei der Untersuchung für das Attest..... leider erkenn ich nur ein paar von diesen wunderschön gepunkteten Karten. Werde wohl mehrere Ärzte aufsuchen müssen.... @asphaltmonster warst du beim Hausarzt?


----------



## Bodensee89 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ich war für mein Bodenseeschifferpatent ( SBF Binnen inklusive) bei einem Allgemeinmediziner.


----------



## Daniel1983 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

und der hat keinen Sehtest bei dir gemacht?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Ich war beim Hausarzt, da wurde kurz geredet und er hat drei Farbschilder hochgehalten... Also kein elektronischer Sehtest o.ä.


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Bei mir waren es auch nur die üblichen Buchstaben- und Zahlentafeln. 


Ganz wichtig: 

Preise vergleichen. 
Ich hatte einen der wollte noch einen Bluttest für 80 € machen....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. August 2014)

Ich hab für die komplette Untersuchung  32,50&euro; bezahlt - natürlich ohne Bluttest!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ja, so sehe ich das auch... Ich habe 25PS am Boot und das ist manchmal schon recht knapp.
> Klar kann ich damit je nach Verhältnis 40km/h fahren, ich hatte aber schon richtig Probleme als ich hinter einem Schubverband her gefahren bin um einen entgegenkommenden Verband abzuwarten.
> Trotz Vollgas und Gegenlenken hat es mich um einige Meter versetzt und an einen Verband regelrecht herangesaugt.
> Mit 5PS wäre das schlimm ausgegangen...
> ...



Mir persönlich wird von deiner Schilderung hinsichtlich des herangesaugt werdens schlecht. Und das zeigt mir das auch jemand mit Sportbootführerschein  zwar schon allerhand fahren darf, aber nicht zwingend kann.

Das wichtigste ist zu begreifen das man auf dem Wasser nicht vergleichbar bremsen kann und daher zu vorausschauender Fahrweise  geraten werden muss. Das heißt auch das man von solchen Fahrzeugen entsprechenden Abstand hält.

Ich war mit einem Bekannten noch vor zwei Tagen auf der Donau und er hat einen 5 PS Zweitakter und wir kamen gut ins Gleiten und wir sind beide keine Leichtgewichte.

Ich würde einfach mal ein solches Boot mit 5PS Motor ausprobieren und bin mir sicher das man gut damit zum Fisch kommt, wenn man nicht gerade an der Loreley zu Berg unterwegs ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Fr33 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*

Mit den freien 5PS kommste hier am hessischen Rhein mit der Strömung noch klar... gegen die Strömung wird der Heimweg wohl länger dauern....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ja, so sehe ich das auch... Ich habe 25PS am Boot und das ist manchmal schon recht knapp.
> Klar kann ich damit je nach Verhältnis 40km/h fahren, ich hatte aber  schon richtig Probleme als ich hinter einem Schubverband her gefahren  bin um einen entgegenkommenden Verband abzuwarten.
> Trotz Vollgas und Gegenlenken hat es mich um einige Meter versetzt und an einen Verband regelrecht herangesaugt.
> Mit 5PS wäre das schlimm ausgegangen...






Testudo schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wird von deiner Schilderung hinsichtlich des herangesaugt werdens schlecht. Und das zeigt mir das auch jemand mit Sportbootführerschein  zwar schon allerhand fahren darf, aber nicht zwingend kann.
> 
> Das wichtigste ist zu begreifen das man auf dem Wasser nicht vergleichbar bremsen kann und daher zu vorausschauender Fahrweise  geraten werden muss. Das heißt auch das man von solchen Fahrzeugen entsprechenden Abstand hält.



Ich glaube du hast da gänzlich was missverstanden...

Ich habe *hinter* einem Schuber abgewartet bis der entgegendkommende Schuber *vorbei* war um zu überholen und das bei einer befahrbaren Flußbreite von ~100m und einem Abstand von ~50m zum vorrausfahrenden Schiff!!!
Normalerweise hätte ich bequem zwischen beiden durchfahren können, habe es aus Respekt vor dem Fluß und den Gefahren nicht getan...

Mein Fehler war das ich genau in dem Moment ausgeschehrt bin wo die verdrängte Menge Wasser von beiden Schiffen aufeinander getroffen sind und da war der entgegenkommende Schuber schon an uns vorbei.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Mit Boot auf den Rhein*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast da gänzlich was missverstanden...
> 
> Ich habe *hinter* einem Schuber abgewartet bis der entgegendkommende Schuber *vorbei* war um zu überholen und das bei einer befahrbaren Flußbreite von ~100m und einem Abstand von ~50m zum vorrausfahrenden Schiff!!!
> Normalerweise hätte ich bequem zwischen beiden durchfahren können, habe es aus Respekt vor dem Fluß und den Gefahren nicht getan...
> ...



Ok dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden.

Aber btt. wichtig ist doch das man das Gewicht des Bootes dabei berücksichtigt. Wenn man dein Boot zu Grunde legt, welches mit 280 KG ab Werk angegeben ist, obwohl die Boote oftmals mehr wiegen und dann alternativ eine Anka mit etwa 90 KG (gewogen) dann ist da viel Spielraum drin. Im Booteforum hat jemand mal was geschrieben von einer Anka die mit 8PS und 20Km/h unterwegs ist.


----------

